# Another common down side of Gaggia, pressure too much at the first 5-6 second brewing



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Due to being good value for money , I have to live with and accept some down sides of Gaggia Classic

Ati first, I faced Gaggia unstable temp due to small single Boiler. I was advised to try temp surf technique

Now, I have another problem: it seems the pressure is too much at the 5-6 second of brewing time. I mean it does not have pre-infusion time to let the pressure raise up gradually to 9bar . It seems that is another one of common Gaggia problems

Now I keep reading, searching, learning then try and error. I did learn some solutions for that problem, but still want to hear and learn more from you

please give advice. Does your Gaggia have the same problem? What did you do to solve it?

Thanks


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Pressure from any pump has a bit of a ramp. I must say it's never been a major problem with mine. You can obviously reduce the pressure to 10bar static if you haven't done so. I have a PID with pre infusion function. I have it on at the minute but I usually run without it. What makes you think pressure is a problem?


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Neill said:


> What makes you think pressure is a problem?


Hi

I just have done OPV mod pressure down to 10 bar.

Just press the brewing switch then listen to the machine and look at the water come out of the group head while water brewing with or without bottomless PF. That made me think of it

Another reason is: no master what I adjust the grinder, tamper pressure , when looking at the coffee out of the basket+ bottomless PF, I found out that it does not look like videos in YouTube

The coffee pour quicklime than usual ( I mean normally first 5-7second, there is no drop of coffee. Coffee drop just build up around basket bottom- please look at YouTube video of VST and IMS basket comparison shoot out)


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I think your problem more likely lies with grind, distribution dose or beans than pressure.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

JK009 said:


> ...normally first 5-7second, there is no drop of coffee. Coffee drop just build up around basket bottom


This is normal behaviour.

During this time the puck is saturating and expanding. The water will start to flow once the puck is fully expanded.

Where are you based? There may be a member nearby who can pop around and take a look at what you are doing.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Can you video your routine and pour. How does it taste?


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Glenn said:


> This is normal behaviour.
> 
> During this time the puck is saturating and expanding. The water will start to flow once the puck is fully expanded.


I know that is normal. But if you read my thread again, you will see that I said mine seems to flow a bit more quickly than that ( say : flow start within the first 1-2 second)

if I adjust the grinder to a bit more fine, the machine was choke OR within 25-30 second, I could get just little coffee - around 8-10ml


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

What grinder are you using? Is it stepped? Have you tried to increase the dose?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JK009 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just have done OPV mod pressure down to 10 bar.
> 
> ...


That at second clip is form a londinium lever and a hg1 grinder


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Neill said:


> What grinder are you using? Is it stepped? Have you tried to increase the dose?


Porlex hand grinder ( full lock wise , then turn 2 click anti lock wise )

Double non pressured basket from Happy Donkey ( I scale 18g bean, grind them but the basket is still not full to level before tamp )

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I've never tried a porlex for the classic. My bro did for a while. It makes passable espresso but I think if you want this beautiful tiger striped pours then you're going to need an upgrade. If you're happy with the flavour then don't worry what it looks like.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the porlex really has its limitations, but should still be able to do a decent job


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Neill said:


> I've never tried a porlex for the classic. My bro did for a while. It makes passable espresso but I think if you want this beautiful tiger striped pours then you're going to need an upgrade. If you're happy with the flavour then don't worry what it looks like.


If I upgrade the grinder ( interested in Zenith 65E) and have some spare cash now to buy Londinium L1 ( listed here at this moment), do I have to learn again?

I mean is there any limitation of Londinium? Or my upgrading path is never end?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

JK009 said:


> If I upgrade the grinder ( interested in Zenith 65E) and have some spare cash now to buy Londinium L1 ( listed here at this moment), do I have to learn again?
> 
> I mean is there any limitation of Londinium? Or my upgrading path is never end?


I'll maybe let cc answer that one. I've had my classic for years and love it! I will upgrade soon but happy with it for now.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JK009 said:


> If I upgrade the grinder ( interested in Zenith 65E) and have some spare cash now to buy Londinium L1 ( listed here at this moment), do I have to learn again?
> 
> I mean is there any limitation of Londinium? Or my upgrading path is never end?


Using a lever is different to a pump machine

it requires some different techniques and some the same

If you had a zenith and an l1 , the weak link would be the zenith ( IMHO )

for the same price as a new zenith you could get a serious ex commercial grinder to match the machine

caveats - there are other machine pump and lever machines which Make great coffee also

dont choose a machine based on a pretty extraction on YouTube or what I say.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The L1 is the most forgiving machine I have ever owned, simple in design simple in its function and simple to maintain, but exquisite in the shots that it is capable of. It is different to pump machines, but portafilter prep is identical, so not too much learning to be done.

You will be making great shots in no time, especially coupling it to a decent grinder (zebith is ok but not great), there are many different ways to use the L1 once you have become familiar with it, but almost all of the owners will tell you that they love it for simple, repeatable amazing results.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you had a zenith and an l1 , the weak link would be the zenith ( IMHO )
> 
> for the same price as a new zenith you could get a serious ex commercial grinder to match the machine
> 
> ...





coffeechap said:


> The L1 is the most forgiving machine I have ever owned, simple in design simple in its function and simple to maintain, but exquisite in the shots...
> 
> You will be making great shots in no time, especially coupling it to a decent grinder (zebith is ok but not great), there are many different ways to use the L1 ....repeatable amazing results.


Thanks for your advice


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Porlex will be the weak link with your current setup.

With different beans the problem may go away too.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Someone said

-Open the steam valve

-Press the brew switch ( jug or cup must be placed under the steam wand because the water will flow out)

-Count for 4-6 second

- Close the steam valve

- switch the brew off when you finish 25-30 brewing second

That is what I learnt from another forums. it seems solve Gaggia high pressure at few first second of brewing

if some one has ever done like that, please share your experience .


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

JK009 said:


> Someone said
> 
> -Open the steam valve
> 
> ...


I've heard this mentioned and I've heard of fitting dimmer switches to ramp the power to the pump up gradually. I haven't tried either tho.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I would actually suggest that the reason you think the pressure is too high , is that you are actually grinding too fine and tamping too hard so more resistance builds up in the puck at 1st, I owned a Classic for 7 years and never found any problems like this with it, if as you say it is a problem, then it would be an issue with any machine that didn't have any form of built in pre-infusion and used an Ulka vibratory pump. The problem with your Porlex is that it has a stepped grind adjustment so you will find that with some beans it just won't be possible to get the right setting. I believe there is a method of using some form of locknut to replace the supplied adjuster to make it stepless. The issue then is that it will be harder to accurately repeat settings. At best this is just a band aid to cover up that fact you really need to get a decent electric grinder, absolute minimum spec is an MC2 or Sage Smartgrinder for decent results.


----------

